# Clever boy!



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Some of you may be aware from my very first post that I am deaf (have a little sound but lip read) and Harley is going to be trained by me to be my hearing dog helping tell me when my alarm goes off or the door bell etc. I also hope that when he reaches a year (earliest he be assessed) he will also become a PAT dog.... well at 8 weeks 3 days he is now sitting on command  I just included it in play time and he picked it up very fast (treat orientated  ) I have also got him to go for wee and poo using the command "be clean" of course a treat is rewarded. So thing have gone better than I could have hoped in our first week. I still can't believe how lucky I am to have him-Its been a hard two years since going to bed with hearing and waking in the morning with no high pitch sound and little low pitch! if he can make me this happy in a week then I hope when he passes and becomes a Pat dog he will give as much pleasure to sick children and adults.
Will keep you updated as asked by some of you.......right Harley what shall we do next......:laugh:


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So pleased that things are going well. I think that cockapoos are great to train. They seem to be so eager to please. I find that Dylan is happy to do something as soon as he understands what it is that I want him to do. I've got very lazy with training now though - must try to do more.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh! Harley is a good boy!! And how nice that he's going be such an important dog and not only help you, but bring pleasure to lots of other people too.

I was surprised how quickly Noodle learnt as well - and she seems to love it. Gets just as excited being told to sit, stay etc as she does playing or going for a walk!!

Keep up the good work Harley!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, oh wow isn't he just doing awesome! isn't the love of a cockapoo great therapy...and for him to do it for lots will be amazing!
Congrats on the progress.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like a great start.  go Harley!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Really cant imagine waking up like that Mary. Great that Harley is doing so well and going to be such a great help to you, they are such a loyal breed, you see mention of cockapoo being hearing dogs alot. Im sure he'll love being a PAT dog as well.. good luck x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

It was very scary and then to be admitted to hospital for tests and ended up there for 10 days was a nightmare!
Anyway what is done is done and I just have to accept that my hearing has gone!! I can hear a little if its quiet and the pitch is low but we form most sound using high and low pitch!
Update on Harleys training I almost have him in the down position on command just a little more practice the sit is brilliant and everytime now! 

look mum i'm sitting and looking at the camera!!








I think this is what down means!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Looks like a perfect lie-down position to me! Well done Harley


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

He is just mega gorgeous! He is going to make such a great pat dog too!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he is so small and beautiful!! I love how big his tag looks on him


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

UTTERLY GORGEOUS! I want a cuddle!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> he is so small and beautiful!! I love how big his tag looks on him


I'm hoping he will grow into his medallion! He could actually carry around at one point was rather amusing!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Mez-UK said:


> I'm hoping he will grow into his medallion! He could actually carry around at one point was rather amusing!


He sure will, and before you know it!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Harley training update!
on command (95% of the time! )
he now sits, lays down, waits even when off the lead until I give command "away" and last night he picked up Paw (shake hands) and roll over. woop woop go boy go :ilmc:
All this in two weeks, he is now 10 weeks three days. I spend 15mins playing introducing new things and he is loving it, I really hope his sound work goes as well which I will not start until his basic training is solid. For those who don't know I am training Harley to be my Hearing Dog. He really has given me so much pleasure and I couldn't imagine life without him - He really has made life bareable. Thank you Harley I love you so much!
this was a picture taken on his first weekend away infact his very first walk! he is changing and getting slightly fluffy but I think will always look more cocker


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

He's looking great. Did you do any specific tests or look for anything particular when selecting him from the litter or was it love at first sight?


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

oh he is so lovely looking and a clever boy too you must be so proud of him. i hope Holly is as clever as Harley as i have plans to train her as an assistance dog.

i look forward to more pics and tales of his achievements


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh he just looks lovely...and what a smarty he is


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Can I ask a question? I hope it's not a stupid one. Being deaf, do you have trouble using voice commands? I'm interested because I've been noticing that Rosie is not particularly good at the voice commands, but on walks it can be quite difficult to do the hand signals with the lead in my hand. Do you focus more on the hand signals and, if so, do you have to ensure they are ones you can do if your hands are otherwise occupied? I know your deafness is a recent occurence, so maybe it really is a stupid question, sorry.

And Harley is an absolute stunner, by the way. But then, you probably know that already!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Harley is absolutely stunning and sounds very bright too. I can't imagine what it would be like to loose a sense or develop a disability. I can only guess how life would change but I get so enthused when I hear of Cockapoos going into a helping role. I bet Harley is going to be the silver lining and make you a very proud mum!

All the best
Julia


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just had a thought are you going to become a part of the hearing dog society don't think thats what its called but you know what i mean, as I'm guessing he can be assed and you can get official paperwork for him and a vest that mean he can come with you anywhere. as service dogs hearing, guide, awareness dogs for epilepsy, diabetics etc even dogs for people who suffer panic attacks and having a dog with them keeps them calm they get a spatial license and they can go anywhere like shops restaurants anywhere.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mary, he is totally gorgeous and I'm so glad he's brought you lots of happiness already, long may it continue.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

embee said:


> He's looking great. Did you do any specific tests or look for anything particular when selecting him from the litter or was it love at first sight?


I spent 2hrs with the litter, I knew I wanted a male dog so had three puppies to choose from first I checked mum and dad for eye test and joint probs they can be prone too I then set about watching them interact. One puppy was too nervous and sat in the corner so he was discounted and then the two It was a hard choice colour wasn't important to me one was black and white and very curly and one gold (Harley) the thing is if I was looking for just a pet I probably would have gone for the black and white he was bold and into everything however although he would play with you and wasn't at all timid he wasn't really interested in you just getting into mischief but I think he would have been a super pet. Harley however was all of the above but you could see he was listening and so that was it my cockapoo (that looks like a cocker spaniel  ) was chosen and he has turned out fantastic willing to learn new things but cheeky too likes socks and is very playful yet very focused when we are on the lead or we are learning new things I just love him!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Can I ask a question? I hope it's not a stupid one. Being deaf, do you have trouble using voice commands? I'm interested because I've been noticing that Rosie is not particularly good at the voice commands, but on walks it can be quite difficult to do the hand signals with the lead in my hand. Do you focus more on the hand signals and, if so, do you have to ensure they are ones you can do if your hands are otherwise occupied? I know your deafness is a recent occurence, so maybe it really is a stupid question, sorry.
> 
> And Harley is an absolute stunner, by the way. But then, you probably know that already!


Thank you I think he is cute and no its not a stupid question went deaf about 2 years ago- I went to bed with hearing and woke up with hardly any and without my hearing aids i am hopeless. I use a combination of hand signals and voice commands however ive noticed that Harley and my friends cockapoo Ronnie will both work to just a hand signal on some commands like sit. This way I have the best of both worlds. I always use my right hand for commands as my lead and dog are always trained to my left.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

kendal said:


> just had a thought are you going to become a part of the hearing dog society don't think thats what its called but you know what i mean, as I'm guessing he can be assed and you can get official paperwork for him and a vest that mean he can come with you anywhere. as service dogs hearing, guide, awareness dogs for epilepsy, diabetics etc even dogs for people who suffer panic attacks and having a dog with them keeps them calm they get a spatial license and they can go anywhere like shops restaurants anywhere.


I am registered and waiting for a Hearing Dog for deaf people, and have been waiting for about 2yrs however we had a letter to say it was going to be another 5yrs before we received our dogs this was because of a shortage of funds, dogs socialisers etc and also many of the dogs they placed 10yrs ago are retired or passing away and those people take priority. I asked if I could train my own but they said sadly no. As I train dogs I decided that I could buy my own and train it myself to some sounds the ones i require the most so Harley will never be an official Hearing Dog but he will help me immensely with phone and alarm and door bell. I do a lot of fundraising for Hearing Dogs and please remember to save used stamps, ink cartridges (except Epson, we cant make money from those) and old mobile phones! it cost approx £26,000 to place a Hearing Dog!.
If you would like to know where to send stamps I can post an address or if you have old mobile phones lying in a drawer or empty ink cartridges then I can send you a pre paid envelope to pop them into (cost you nothing!) and you just drop them into a post box.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we have a tin at the comunity hall where we train that collects stamps. the hearing dog shows are good iv been to a couple of them.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's a beautiful boy, lovely face and a credit to you and your hard work . Your relationship is just going to go from strength to strength, you chose your little boy well Mary .. good for you x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

okay so I wasn't planning on starting any sound work with Harley until I had a good solid behaviour and training base to work from. However to my total amazement Harley has started to react to my Blackberry Messenger tone!!! and this is different to all my other ring tones and at first I thought is was just a fluke so got my friend to BBM me again and sure enough he responded! So I thought well lets just go with it! and now when it rings (it is set for 3 vibrations and then the tune) He is up and so i made a big thing going what is it what is it and now he touches or paws me and then I give him the treat.......which of course is all he is really interested in haha but it really amazed me......boy do I love him so!:ilmc: and i'm so roud:


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Fantastic! What a clever boy! So looking forward to meeting him.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Some more news on Harley's training. He is now really enjoying his walks and as i'm lucky enough to live adjacent to the Grand Union Canal we get to walk along it at some point most days. We met some ducks and of course he wanted to chase the first time but i'm pleased to say he is learning they are not for chasing! I think it had something something to do with trying to say hello to Mr and Mrs Swan and 3 signets hno:
they did not want to say hello to him more like bugger off squirt!!!! he now walks quietly past. I can now make him sit and wait off the lead (about 70% of the time) while runners go by and my biggest worry being deaf is I can't hear the bikes coming from behind so I am trying to think of a way for him to alert me (still not sure what I want him to do) but again with bikes where at first he wanted to chase he will now sit and wait for them to go past. He will sit most times without being asked at the crossing and not go until the green man beeps (I can't hear the beeps!) and is not allowed to be fussed until he is sitting or laying down and I mst say people are very good and understand he is in training. This is quite important because I am hoping he will be good enough trained wise to become PAT dog and he will fail if he won't be still while people fuss him but he can't apply until he is over a year old. So thats this weeks training update.
I really can't imagine life without him and he has been with me just four weeks. I am home alone quite a lot as my daughter is working or out most of the time and I chat away to him or play training games but nothing and I mean nothing is better than when he comes and has a cuddle especially if i'm having a bad day feeling low or when the pain becomes intense (I have had four back operations.) He seems to know and up he comes lying as close as he can or more often than not on top of me. My life is then complete!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He just gets better ... you put me to shame,although in all fairness we live very close to the canal, and I can never hear them coming x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Mary,your last post was very touching and i wish both you and Harley a fantastic future together and i have to say he is the most stunning pup i have seen,what a cracker he is! Well done Harley you are a very special boyx


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Thank you for the keen interest many of you have shown on Harleys training I am very grateful for your kind words.
I have to say things have been tough and it's been another awful week pain wise. I went away last week only to stay with relatives in Loughton Essex which is right by Epping Forest and was so looking forward to taking him into the Forest and doing some photography-but on the way over I stopped for a can of red bull! and had it on the flat part of the dashboard (we had stopped!) i leant over to give Harley some water and knocked the can and my reaction was to make a grab for it and managed to put my neck and shoulder into total spasm! I managed to get there but was in so much pain I had to be driven home so have been in a neck collar and increased Diazapan...... it is much better but is still lurking as if its going to go again. So Harley really has kept me going as have been really low which is why I havent been on here much except to upload some photos on Sunday of the Hearing Dog day, but while i have been resting he was really weird coming up and cuddling up to my good shoulder which he has never done before, they say dogs can tell when your not well. Despite being small (at the moment) he really has filled the biggest hole in my life, I could not cope without him thats for sure!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Poor you, that sounds awful  I am glad that Harley is giving you strength and comfort. Hope the pain lessens soon!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hope you are better soon. And Harley is coming on a treat.
It's amazing how dogs react when your not well, their probably the best nurses in the world.
Again I hope you are fit again soon so you can post more pic's of Harley and his progress.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Okay just to prove Harley is no angel his latest trick.......is to shred my dog magazine, I wouldn't have bothered too much but it was this months and I hadn't read it! 
He also took to two little cross breed sisters today and decided sod you mum i'm going with them! so my next training session is to use the new 50ft recall lead I have mwahhaaahaha!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Mary, next time you are in loughton let me know if you'd like to join me on a walk - I'm 10 minutes from there x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Latest training- I was sitting at costa coffee yesterday and I knocked my sunglasses off the table they shot across the floor and to my amazement harley jumped up and picked them up and dropped them at my feet, he had been sitting chewing ice cubes, yep the staff produce my coffee and a bowl of water with ice cubes in for him, he is a bit of a hit the the costa staff in Berkhamsted! Well i praised him and gave a treat and he continued with his icecubes. Later that day I thought I would try to find out if this was a one off pure fluke. So we were in the carpark area to the back of my flat and he was off the lead playing with a squeeky toy when i walked past and dropped my keys, he went straight to them so I praised him and repeated this a few times not letting him know when I was going too or where and sure enough by the end he was fetching them too me! I have now tried it with a couple of other things and he is doing the same with them, its not perfect yet and we still need to work on it but it just go to show that working with your dogs natural responses makes training much easier. I hadn't planned any of this type of work until much later. I have also been working on his recall from other dogs and people in the park and I must say I am very pleased how this is going and feel much more confident with him off the lead and other dogs around. My mother -in-law took him out for me this morning as i was feeling rough and she said he walked to heal for her lovely and the whole time she said he kept looking up at her.
Lead walking is another area which has really come on, he has been walking to heal very well for sometime but now, however I am introducing commands move left, move right and this is most useful when we are on a footpath with lots of people (like market day) and when there are lamp post and bins etc and he has really got the hang of this. I keep training to short 5/10min sessions as I dind this works best. I will keep you informed as he progresses


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

He is doing so well. We always talk about Fate playing a hand in finding the right dog for us, well you certainly found the right one for you. Harley seems so mature for his age - it's like he knows he's not just a puppy but has a job to do as well. x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds like he is doing brilliantly! Well done Harley xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Harley not only are you cute but awfully clever too! I ditto everyone else above, you two were made for each other x


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh my, what a special dog Harley is - I'm loving reading all about his progress. He is so bright and it's amazing how much he's achieved at such a young age - he obviously thinks you're the absolutely best person in the world and lovely that he knew you were feeling rough and came for a cuddle.

The canal walk must be tricky. We've got a canal that runs from the end of our road and I walk along it to collect my son from school. Those bikes are a menace - I don't hear them until they ring their bell as they are right behind you  

My son has type 1 diabetes and we looked into going on the waiting list for a hypo dog, but I think he would be grown up and left school by the time one would be available! It's really interesting to hear how Harley is so in tune with you and I hope that our dog (when we find her) and my son will share a special bond. It's that special furry cuddle when he's feeling rubbish because his blood sugars are way too low or high that I think will be invaluable in making each day brighter. Harley is truly a credit to you and absolutely gorgeous too. Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> He is doing so well. We always talk about Fate playing a hand in finding the right dog for us, well you certainly found the right one for you. Harley seems so mature for his age - it's like he knows he's not just a puppy but has a job to do as well. x


Your right Helen, I knew I had one shot at getting the right natured pup, colour wasn't an issue he just had to seem a little focused - I could so easily chosen the other pup (black and white who probably would have look more 'poo like and maybe he too would have been great. He too was confident he just didn't seem to be right for the job, when he was off searching he wouldn't respond if you tried to get his attention where as Harley did so that really was the only reason.
I have been lucky and blessed.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Oh my, what a special dog Harley is - I'm loving reading all about his progress. He is so bright and it's amazing how much he's achieved at such a young age - he obviously thinks you're the absolutely best person in the world and lovely that he knew you were feeling rough and came for a cuddle.
> 
> The canal walk must be tricky. We've got a canal that runs from the end of our road and I walk along it to collect my son from school. Those bikes are a menace - I don't hear them until they ring their bell as they are right behind you
> 
> My son has type 1 diabetes and we looked into going on the waiting list for a hypo dog, but I think he would be grown up and left school by the time one would be available! It's really interesting to hear how Harley is so in tune with you and I hope that our dog (when we find her) and my son will share a special bond. It's that special furry cuddle when he's feeling rubbish because his blood sugars are way too low or high that I think will be invaluable in making each day brighter. Harley is truly a credit to you and absolutely gorgeous too. Best wishes, Karen.


Karen - have you looked into training your dog to be a hypo dog yourself? Mary is training Harley herself. I had a quick google of it and it seems to be fairly easy in principle, but I guess the practice is a bit different. Have a look at this page I found, anyway: http://forums.childrenwithdiabetes.com/showthread.php?t=7332


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Louise

Thanks so much for the brilliant link. I'm a member of Children With Diabetes UK, but hadn't ever looked at the USA site.

There are quite a few families on CWD UK whose dogs know when their kids are hypo. It is something that I find really interesting and will definately look into when we get our puppy. Also will be something to bear in mind when choosing one to get the best temperament for this.

We all can't wait for a much loved pet, but if it were possible to also train to try and detect hypos this would be so amazing. Hmmm ... I can see my son arguing that the dog will need to sleep in his bedroom just in case his blood sugar drops too low in the night  Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Hi Louise
> 
> Thanks so much for the brilliant link. I'm a member of Children With Diabetes UK, but hadn't ever looked at the USA site.
> 
> ...


It just looks so interesting. So, it seems that they smell the low blood sugar level and you can use saliva samples or smelly socks to train them!!!! I certainly don't see why a cockapoo couldn't be a hypo dog - they are so clever and eager to please. Ridiculously, it looks like the hardest bit would be getting them accredited as an Assistance Dog so that your son could take him/her with him everywhere. I guess Mary will know much more about that, as well as the temperament point. 

Good luck!

Louise x


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Louise

Ha ha - smelly socks ... we definately have those available for training 

It's really interesting that they can smell a hypo. I do know that my son gets sweaty in the night if he is low - maybe they can pick up on this or the adrenaline released when hypo.

Highs would be much easier as they would sniff ketones much sooner than we could. It's all fascinating and proves just how clever dogs are. Best wishes, Karen.


----------

